# RIP Alex Chilton



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/music/news/a209340/big-stars-alex-chilton-dies-aged-59.html

Big Star were a massive influence on many music genres and, whilst not to everyone's taste, i loved them! Alex Chilton has often been labeled a music genius.

Ballad of El Goodo always finds it's way on to my home made "best of" compilations.

_"...And at my side is God."_


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Never heard of him/them.

I have now.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Good piece on him on Radio 5 Live today. RIP


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was a big fan of Teenage Fanclub back in the early 90s and they were massively influenced by Big Star, which is how i found out about Big Star.

And for those that have never heard of the Teenage Fannies (as they were affectionately known), here's some perfect 90's indiepop -


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Teenage Fanclub - I like!

They did a great cover of The Flying Burrito Brother's "Older Guys".


----------

